
Digital Psychology - venmul
https://digitalpsychology.io
======
ergl
"A free library of psychological principles and examples for inspiration to
enhance the customer experience and connect with your users."

Translation: use pop psychology to manipulate your customers into spending
money and giving you personal information.

~~~
amelius
Yes, this is literally hacking of the mind. These people should be thrown in
jail like blackhat hackers.

~~~
slx26
logic applied abstractly leads to maths, maths applied to our surroundings
leads to physics, physics applied to our ideas leads to engineering. now let's
repeat the process for psychology and enjoy our new engineering discipline,
manipulation for everyone. unsurprising. at some point it becomes easier to
hack human responses than improve the products. we used to call this scamming.
now it's business 101. please join, like and subscribe.

sorry for the cynical take, can't help it once a day

~~~
crawfordcomeaux
Reading this comment is an experiment in self-hacking. I'm the only human I
know who even considers giving informed consent like the previous statement,
much less currently does it. People probably don't because it's true for
everything in the world; we're all programming each other and ourselves all
the time.

It's time to mainstream discussions of what white-/grey-hat human hacking
looks like.

For me, it looks like changing my name to Peacefully Revoking Consent To Be
Governed For You And For All, establishing a party & Super PAC for dismantling
the United States of America, and running for president as the first openly
genderfluid, pansexual, and polyamorous candidate on a platform of recognizing
as individual nations all persons who want to be recognized as one,
dynamically redesigning governance at the point of interaction with any
person/nation (when they want to revoke consent to be governed), creating
continuous elections and removing all voting restrictions (especially based on
age or felonies), and promising to veto any legislation not applying category
theory to prove the law meets all needs while denying none.

I hope the campaign helps to usher in a new era of people more intentionally
hacking themselves and others for the creation of sustainable cultures. And
for people to start learning how to protect against dark patterns.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Keep in mind, anyone who seriously took this idea and ran with it...

Was swiftly put to death.

~~~
crawfordcomeaux
Yeah. I'm inviting BIPOC to come forward and run with the platform. I'll drop
out of they ask. Until then, I'm working on an "In case of death/martyrdom"
set of instructions.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
You previous comment tickled the hell out of me, btw.

I’ve been saying, for at least a decade:

I’ll move to whichever country has the first _poor transgendered pregnant
black wrongly incarcerated, death-row female Scottish heroin addict meth
dealer pedophile priest insect from another planet_ as its leader.

Until then, I can’t take politics seriously as it’s run my normal people
_right across the board, all the way up and down_.

~~~
crawfordcomeaux
My partner and I have a 20-month old. I promote psychedelic therapy (and all
other forms of self-hacking). I'm a priest/abbottess of a design-your-own-
religion religion I've defined based on neuroscience such that we're all
practicing it, supposedly have Scottish heritage somewhere back in my blood
(but am mostly Cajun French). I'm recovering from many addictions. I've
developed the platform, in part, by envisioning a future I want to live in,
identifying what I'd be like there, and adopting aspects of that being, so I'm
from the future. I was raised in toxic cultures that led to drunken hookups
and violating sexual boundaries in ways that don't seem to be illegal and if I
get any kind of attention I'm prepared for my own #MeToo moment. And I'm
promoting a new currency you create by painting $1 bills black, asking for a
need to be met, documenting the story of the ask & gift on the bill, and
giving it to the person who met your needs...I call it the "nuff" and I think
it may be a felony to make one.

So the time for you to take politics seriously (which I consider to the old
way of relating to politics) may be upon you soon...and I hope you'll join me
in this big political practical (as in useful) joke.

I'm Peacefully Revoking Consent To Be Governed For You And For All, I'm
programming my mind by asking WWJD (What would Jokratesus [Joker + Socrates +
Jesus] do?), and I approve this message.

%?

(That's an abstract emoticon that has at least 3 "faces" depending on the
angle viewed from)

I propose we keep tickling each other like this and see what other ideas
emerge.

------
AstralStorm
Another page discussing the concepts without touching on the fact the old
studies that showed them were deeply flawed and not reproduced...

~~~
libertine
I think this is should be said, and people should never take these as dogmas,
or "the wires to be pulled to manipulate people".

That's not how it works, and that's not how WE work.

It was one of the things when I switched from CS to Marketing degree, was that
there's nothing set in stone with regards to psychology, and that's why you
have people that follow some "thinkers" and why there's no human psychology
manual to program us.

------
stagas
I wonder if/how AI personal agents would be able to help in this regard,
trained to spot when attention is being manipulated in a certain way and
inform you of that. Like the sunk cost fallacy, which is also in that list, it
can offer you a warning like: _" You are entering a step by step procedure,
this can trick your mind into finalizing the purchase even if you are not very
committed yet."_ \- or something like: _" Prices and quantities in this list
seem to be manipulated in a way that tricks your mind into buying more than
you actually need."_ and similar like these.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
> _I wonder if /how AI personal agents would be able to help in this regard,
> trained to spot when attention is being manipulated_

Yeah that gave me a chuckle.

Vastly more likely outcome will be any more advanced technology we create will
be used to identify that we could be manipulated _more_.

Given that is all we have thus far done with any advanced technology we have
created, it seems reasonable that we will continue on this same path.

Unless we are acted upon by some significant force.

------
therockspush
It looks like this site got digi tech'd.

I was reading a nice refresher on anchoring, the page refreshed and it was
gone.

[https://www.investopedia.com/terms/a/anchoring-and-
adjustmen...](https://www.investopedia.com/terms/a/anchoring-and-
adjustment.asp)

------
mbritton72
This is an explosion of red flags that should be viewed with extreme
skepticism.

